# *UPDATE* The New Forum Will Launch in a Week or Two



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey all

The switch to new forum software will finally take place tomorrow (June 26, 2018). There may be some down time while everything gets migrated.

There will be some bumps and a small learning curve, so before you hate it, give it a day or two to get used to. We're pretty sure most people are definitely going to prefer the new layout and software.

There will also be a learning curve for administrators.

The Canon Rumors blog will see a slight change as well, and a bigger change on that front will come later this summer.

Your login and password should still work, if you have forgotten your password, you may have to do a reset.

Thanks!
Craig


----------



## ethanz (Jun 25, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*

Will the old posts get transferred over?

And downtime with the forum? How are we ever going to live without checking this forum. We might have to actually do our work...


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 25, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*

Good luck!

Please keep the 'Show new replies' link working! 

- A


----------



## brad-man (Jun 25, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*

I hate it! Learning curve? If I wanted to learn I would have stayed in school! Are we going to have more font selections? How about some new and improved emojis? There should be links to liquor stores and pizza joints so we can maintain the flow of quality critique and condescension without pause. This is the 21st Century and this site is running on 20th Century tech! Sure, the ergonomics are quite good, but when I look at this site from across the room while standing on my head in my easy chair and have one eye closed looking kind of sideways, the screen is a little bit blurry. This is the last straw. I'm just going to have to jump ship to a site that keeps up with modern technology. Well, good luck anyways...


----------



## AlanF (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*

If it works don’t fix it.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*

Now that you mentioned it, brad-man is spot on.

If this new forum doesn't give me on-chip ADC and 15 stops of dynamic range, I'm taking my banter over to DPReview's forum. The folks who post there are pure, uncut crazytown -- but their forum posts' DXO scores are off the charts.

- A


----------



## slclick (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*

It'll be a CR-U mount


----------



## ethanz (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*



ahsanford said:


> Now that you mentioned it, brad-man is spot on.
> 
> If this new forum doesn't give me on-chip ADC and 15 stops of dynamic range, I'm taking my banter over to DPReview's forum. The folks who post there are pure, uncut crazytown -- but their forum posts' DXO scores are off the charts.
> 
> - A



If you want to talk about bad technology, DPReview's forum is horrible technology. It is so cumbersome to use. That alone should make them untrustworthy. ;D


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*

Looking forward to seeing the new forum.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*



ethanz said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Now that you mentioned it, brad-man is spot on.
> ...



The Sony metaphor is spot on then: crappy interface but lots of talk of high DXO scores. 8)

- A


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*

Hi Craig. 
It is probably too late but can we have a bit more space between the page numbers, or a simple next page doohickey, the numbers are way too small for fat fingers on a tablet, I don’t think I have ever looked at the forum on a pc! 
Aside from that, thanks for all you do for the forum and I’m sure this is no small task for you (and your team?) to perform. 
I promise to try the changes for 5 minutes before I start bleating about them! ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*



Valvebounce said:


> It is probably too late but can we have a bit more space between the page numbers,



There won't be page numbers, just a simple four-bar flashing symbol showing how much of the thread is still unread


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*



AlanF said:


> If it works don’t fix it.



... and it doesn't work, so I have to fix it.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*

The new forum and site will NOT be launching today, we're going to wait another week or two to launch both the updated blog and the forum at the same time.

Sorry for the confusion,


----------



## AlanF (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*



Canon Rumors said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > If it works don’t fix it.
> ...



Genuine question, not a rhetorical one: what doesn't work?


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*



AlanF said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Context? Are you referring to the new one or the current one?

The current one keeps notifying me that a once cool thread that has been hijacked by OT discussion _continues to get updated with more OT discussion_. I present CR People's Exhibit A. The only current fix for that is to go back and delete all your prior posts on that thread, which I find a major pain to do when the thread is 10+ pages deep already.

A 'stop notifying me about this thread' option (similar to defeating a post's notifications for a certain 100+ reply 'congratulations on your new baby' post in FB) with the new forum would be gold.

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*



ahsanford said:


> A 'stop notifying me about this thread' option (similar to defeating a post's notifications for a certain 100+ reply 'congratulations on your new baby' post in FB) with the new forum would be gold.



I can’t say for sure if that option will be available on the new forum, but _it’s available now_, on this one.

Click on the Profile tab, then on the left sidebar click Notifications. The second section lists the threads to which you’re subscrbed to receive notifications, you can tick one or more boxes then click Unnotify.

You can also change the default (first section) so that you aren’t automatically notified about updates to threads in which you post, set the notification to a daily or weekly digest, etc.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*



neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > A 'stop notifying me about this thread' option (similar to defeating a post's notifications for a certain 100+ reply 'congratulations on your new baby' post in FB) with the new forum would be gold.
> ...


*
Didn't know that was there -- wow! *

It's blank right now, but so is my 'Show new replies' queue. Will the profile notifications section populate when the 'show new replies' queue gets new content?

- A


----------



## Talys (Jun 26, 2018)

Awesome! I look forward to it 

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*



ahsanford said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



No idea, sorry. I have never turned on notifications. I get enough emails as it is! I just recalled seeing the setting in there.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*



neuroanatomist said:


> No idea, sorry. I have never turned on notifications. I get enough emails as it is! I just recalled seeing the setting in there.



Yeah, this looks like formal notification of tagged threads/posts. That's not what I need. I don't use that at all.

I need the 'Show new replies to your posts' button in the top right of the forum -- easily my most used link here -- to only tell me when threads _I care about_ are updated. 

The easiest way to do this is to 'opt out of caring' on a thread by thread basis once it becomes stale, nasty, or OT. The missing functionality would need to be added to (I presume) the thread itself or the link to the thread on the 'show new replies' tab.

CR Guy: if FB can do it, can you? 

- A


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*



AlanF said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



That's not something I can divulge.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*



ahsanford said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > No idea, sorry. I have never turned on notifications. I get enough emails as it is! I just recalled seeing the setting in there.
> ...



There will be lots of ways to see posts you have missed and are interested in seeing.

We won't be changing the core functionality of the forum software, as that's always a nightmare when update come.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*



ahsanford said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > No idea, sorry. I have never turned on notifications. I get enough emails as it is! I just recalled seeing the setting in there.
> ...



OIC. You mean the New Replies function. I also use that frequently. I just read the threads I want to, then click Mark All as Read.


----------



## scyrene (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*



neuroanatomist said:


> I just read the threads I want to



Which is all of them, right?


----------



## slclick (Jun 26, 2018)

But I took the day off!


----------



## pwp (Jul 23, 2018)

When?

-pw


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: The New Forum Launches June 26, 2018*



Canon Rumors said:


> The new forum and site will NOT be launching today, we're going to wait another week or two to launch both the updated blog and the forum at the same time.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion,



Obviously using same software as Amazon during their big Amazon Day thingy.

Scott


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 23, 2018)

pwp said:


> When?
> 
> -pw


This is a rumors site, and the post did not say CR3!


----------

